# Ontario Moose, any luck



## shell waster

Any luck boys? 

Went with a couple guys in 18A for 3 days last week. I have been there in the past and it sucked then and it still sucks. In three days hunting I heard four rifle shots, only one during daylight the rest after dark, under the glow of a 10 million candle power I am sure. Natives are really tough on the moose. No responses heard while we were hunting.

Heading to 21 A now, hopefully better. 

Kinda worried about the moose population, the stewards of the land are really doing a fine job.


----------



## SWOarcher

We were hunting 18A last week as well-hot, buggy and not much moving. Had a good time anyway. 
But did recieve an E mail about a 62 inch bull taken up that way last week-awesome pics of a huge bull


----------



## DeathClutch

dam MF'ing poching Bazterds! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh just wanna shoot on THEM! screwing it up fro everyone else!! No wonder hunting is startign to suck so much we have the Same BS problem here in Quebec!


----------



## M.cook

we were in 21a for a week. saw lots of bears but only one moose and no responses. did see a couple groups that filled their tag but they were hunting a different area than us. made the most of the bear population and filled a bear tag with a 400lb bear my brother shot.


----------



## canuck10-56

shot this one 9/23/09 in 15A. 46" spread and 700 lbs. of meat to the butcher
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=648870&stc=1&d=1254705572


----------



## FakeTreeTeam

Check out the "Team Fake Tree 2009 Moose Hunt" post and the YouTube link to the video of the whole event.

Lots of really cool footage and great moose vocalizations (listen close).

Dale
Team Fake Tree


----------



## coptor doctor

*2009 Moose*

Here is Just us huntings addition to the thread Number 40 in the books Thanks Guys wicked Video and Moose Fake tree guys!!:darkbeer:


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Jerome, I guess from now on we should go by "Tag-um and Bag-um Team SwampDonkey".

I recall talking to that boy just before you "Chested Him".

Congrats My Friend


----------



## JDoupe

*My first.....*

I was able to get my first moose ever last week.

I'm pretty excited to say the least.


----------



## coptor doctor

*first Moose*

Sweet nice Moose.. Congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe

Thanks Doc!

I keep going over things in my mind....what an awesome day!

Like I said...I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Pierre Couture

JDoupe said:


> I was able to get my first moose ever last week.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to say the least.


Congrats, I know the feeling, and it does not change whether it's #1 or #10...:thumb: Nice cow:drool:


----------



## Macmathews

*Moose Hunt*

Hunted area 3..
It was nice to not see many other bow hunters.. We did see a few moose , only 1 came to the call though. (not mine) and they couldn't close the deal.

Being our first year in the area and my second moose Hunt ever, we learned alot and are better for it. We'll be back next year since we spent alot of time scouting and the wind was both strong and terrible by the time we were ready to hunt !.

It was indeed a Great time and I enjoyed the different type of hunting. Only found 1 mid-day fishing time-out.. We worked hard since there are 13hour days during this time of year.

I was scouting 1 afternoon and came across an area with a buddy without much sigh.. (just off a lake-shore) we were about to get back in the boat when HE heard the cow calling.. She was very agitated and we had a good time trying to call her over without success. Eventually as daylight ran out , I tried the stalk as she was on the move and got to inpatient (going to fast) 
and she busted me.. Was a fun experience.

We will be back !

Kyle


----------



## Macmathews

*Nice MOOSE guys*

Nice moose fellas !

Kyle


----------



## trapper1

Great moose guys, check out the coptordoctors moose video on www.justushunting.com


----------



## btmckay

Congrats Jason
Thats a great first moose.
We had no luck had a cow tag and all we saw was 
bulls.:angry:
Brian


----------



## JDoupe

Thanks Brian! I'll share the story next time we hook up.

Isn't that the way...cow tags and then the Bulls show up every where!

Hope you had a good time anyway. Say Hi to Cath for me.

J.


----------



## Moosetalker

*Two bulls down the same evening*

Nice moose you folks got there:

Great to see so many success stories on moose this year. That footage from the Fake Tree guys was certainly bone chilling to watch. Nice job boys on the footage and the calling. Nice job and a huge congrats to you J Doupe on that moose. It looks like that will be a tender one to chew on. The group I was with this year had some good luck as well. On the second evening of our trip I arrowed a bull at 6:55 p.m. at 28 yards and my cousin 1 mile away called in another and arrowed it at 7:30 p.m. What a night, lots of work but the adrenaline was running high. I'm not to good at this computer stuff so I can't figure out how to put the picture up. Maybe someone like Coptor Doctor who has some pictures can find some time in his busy work schedule to post a couple of the pictures I sent him and post them up for me. I know how handy you are with the computer Carl. Thanks in advance if you manage to do that. One bull was a nice tender 2 1/2 yr. old and mine was a fair size lad with a rack just 1/8 " shy of 50".

Congrats to all moose hunters for just spending time in the woods whether you were successful or not.

Todd.


----------



## JDoupe

Todd,

Just shy of 50" is Awesome! Can't wait to see the pics! Two Moose down in one night would be a lot of work!

If you want to email me the pics I can try to put them up for you....(plus...then I get a sneek peek!)

jdoupe @hotmail.com


Again, Congrats!


----------



## JDoupe

*Posted for Moosetalker*

2009 Archery Moose taken by Moosetalker.



















Nice Moose....Very nice Moose.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moosetalker

*Thanks JDoupe*

You are obviously very good at this computer stuff to have it up just like that. Thanks very much and I appreciate your time and effort on my behalf.

Todd.


----------



## DeathClutch

WOWWWWWWWW the rack and the bow what an amayzing nice pic!!!

Congrats guys i wish i could moose hunt im soo jealous!


----------



## trapper1

very nice Todd, very nice
Rick


----------



## turkster

*moose*

hey clutch and shell ;
didnt know it was only natives that poach. actually out this way the guys that have been caught poaching were non native. last yr bunch of guys had over 300 geese buried in a pit. also non natives spot lighting deer on the fringe of the reserve because they thought there were no rules on the reserve. they had 3 heads in the back of a pickup and left the bodies in the bush and field. I am an indian i hunt with a bow , black powder, and rifle. i believe that myself and the people i hunt with try to be as ethical as possible.
so do a little homework before you spew out racist crap on this site.


----------



## Macmathews

**



turkster said:


> hey clutch and shell ;
> didnt know it was only natives that poach. actually out this way the guys that have been caught poaching were non native. last yr bunch of guys had over 300 geese buried in a pit. also non natives spot lighting deer on the fringe of the reserve because they thought there were no rules on the reserve. they had 3 heads in the back of a pickup and left the bodies in the bush and field. I am an indian i hunt with a bow , black powder, and rifle. i believe that myself and the people i hunt with try to be as ethical as possible.
> so do a little homework before you spew out racist crap on this site.


 Funny you call them out.. I am glad you are an ethical hunter as a native american.. Call it Racist if you wish.. 

It is what it is.. 

Lots of the poaching done whether it be at night or not. Near reserve's is indeed by the local reserve itself..

I've seen it all when it comes to that.. 


" I don't need a liscense"
" I can shoot them with whatever weapon I want , when I want"

I could go on and on !!..

Just calling a spade a spade !

Kyle


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I would think it would be a good time for Mods to weigh in here. Before this get out of hand.
Without documented facts on either side it is second hand finger pointing at best. The problem is there is sides at all.
I saw the "Native are hard on Moose" comment and also thought it to be wrong. 
Where I was hunting this year a good friend was hunting with an Aboriginal Group that had a Bull, Cow and Calf tag. When I left they had taken the Bull and Cow and had done this during legal hours to hunt.
There are Bad apples on both sides and we should try to stop them as ONE group................................Hunters Alike.


----------



## coptor doctor

Good luck in 21a we moved from there as lots of trucks through the night shooting and shinning our tent.. won't say whom as I don't know . wish that these guys could get caught though who ever it is and have the charges actually stick..We did run into a guy that had a run in with a local and his story now inconfirmed was that he shot six one night and was loaded up heading for home where ever that was. when he rounded the corner there was a big bull he could not let it go as it has such a nice rack. this story is told to many times. :thumbs_do


----------



## WesternMAHunter

nice moose everyone!!! Congrats..


----------



## trapper1

*Hey Team Fake Tree*

Dale, I've put your video on www.justushunting.com and have condensed it somewhat and added a little narration, great job and thanks for the vid.
Rick
check it out everyone, a once in a lifetime hunt for sure.:thumbs_up


----------



## Canuck Archer

coptor doctor said:


> Good luck in 21a we moved from there as lots of trucks through the night shooting and shinning our tent.. won't say whom as I don't know . wish that these guys could get caught though who ever it is and have the charges actually stick..We did run into a guy that had a run in with a local and his story now inconfirmed was that he shot six one night and was loaded up heading for home where ever that was. when he rounded the corner there was a big bull he could not let it go as it has such a nice rack. this story is told to many times. :thumbs_do


What kind of vehicle did this supposed poacher have that he could load 7 moose into??????
Rumours started like this make me sick. Everyone is ready to blame natives and locals when no area has anymore poachers than any other. 
If a local was going to poach , he sure as hell wouldn't do it in season with a bunch of hunters around and a heavy game warden presence on hand for the season. Facts only please or :zip: 
JDoupe congrats on the moose. I was sure excited when I harvested my first.


----------



## coptor doctor

*moose.*

Sorry I am so late to reply.. Aparrently a big one with a trailer They have no regard for numbers or quota's fact. They Hunt where they want when ever fact. The waste Tons I will try to find some photo's when I worked out of Snowdrift NWT with a pile of 20 caribou rotting at the towns edge. This I actually saw myself. Another fact. 
I was Flying out of James Bay with a fellow Doug Holtby who fly's now for the MNR he was with Huisson Aviation. We were contracted to check On Goose hunters along James Bay. We came upon a group of guys hunting standing In the water. When a Guide is Guiding he is not suppose to have a gun to shoot the groups limit. This one fellow we landed beside would not move the down draft was nearly blowing him over. When we did land the CO checked the guy he was standing on a gun un plugged in a foor of water the reason he did not want to step back fact!
A few years ago a native fellow out of Loring was hunting in our area with a Camp on Portage lake. he was caught with 3000 lbs of venision in his frezzer he was selling. Deer shot out of the lookouts at Loring. A native hmm maybe just a coincidence.


----------



## cath8r

There are no pheasants left in Essex County cause the 'Eyetalians' shot them all. 
I'd let you deer hunt fellas but the dang natives made it so we never see them anymore.
blah blah blah
Laws are getting broken and the MNR is content to pick the low hanging fruit of game violators. Its to pricey to budget real wildlife enforcemnt. By pricey, its not just $$$, its votes to go after 'natives' or other minorities. The MNR needs an overhaul of its law enforcement and management guidelines.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Rob, I could not agree more.

With ministry cutbacks lack of officers in the field and the turn in your buddy phone lines (like thats going to happen native or not) or the court case backload that costs millions a day.....................finger pointing becomes an excuse for being pro active.

Our group went 7 years without a kill and why? Just the luck of the draw or was it the 2002 season when a large group of non-natives shot 10 moose in a 5 mile radious around where our camp is. All legally tagged with draw tags because every one in their CLUB has a hunting licence and only a hand full (30) hunt for real.

It took a long time for the population in that small area to come back to number that meant you would see moose.................oh they were there just not as dense a poplulation.

Had a guy I worked with whose group pulled 5 adult tags for 15b GUN. As they were getting ready to fill the last tag...........already filled one calf licence a warden came into camp............10 hunters in camp (non-native) the warden asked why they had to fill all the tags seeing what was hanging and the fact each hunter would get half a moose? He told the warden " I have the tag so I am going to fill it."

First hand info.........two years later he was trying to give away two year old moose meat. I said no thank you I do like to take a 5 pound roast and cut 3.5 pounds of freezer burn off!

I guess you could say there is legal poaching also:sad:

When will we learn?


----------



## cath8r

Unfortunately our hunting mentality has become 'more is better'. I remember hearing the stories of yesteryear where a group was happy with 2 deer or 1 moose. They went on there 1 or 2 week hunt and came home to work their tails off to raise a family the rest of the year. Nowadays it seems if you don't live and breathe hunting and try to stack up your pile of dead stuff next to the other guys pile of dead stuff, your just a chump. 
How did hunting get off track. I shoot 1-3 deer a year, depending on how it goes and I use every bit up. I know some guys that do the same and they end up feeding it to their dogs or baiting crows or coyotes with it when it sat in the freezer for 2 years. 
Hunting has fallen off track for some people and it doesn't seem like its just a 'native' issue or just poacher issue. There is alot of 'legal poaching' going on too. We can't seem to say when enough is enough anymore. Obesity in society, how kids are acting out these days, how we treat each other, how we treat our game animals..... is it a symptom of a greater problem?


----------



## ontario moose

*Geneis*

*Had a guy I worked with whose group pulled 5 adult tags for 15b GUN. As they were getting ready to fill the last tag...........already filled one calf licence a warden came into camp............10 hunters in camp (non-native) the warden asked why they had to fill all the tags seeing what was hanging and the fact each hunter would get half a moose? He told the warden " I have the tag so I am going to fill it."!*

Geneis.. I read some place way back when parting hunting for moose started that the MNR had it in their calculations that not every allocated tag would be used.. there were a bunch of examples , some came come under ethics as well.. for example .. if everybody meets at the restaurant of a small town (say moonbeam for just pure example, as there is only one restaurant there...500 people live there) on the last weekend of moose season and will try to fill any unfilled tags by dogging and area with as many hunters as possible. (not exactly as stated.. going from memory)

from reading that article I can see were that officer was coming from.

Gilles


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Gilles,

The point was, regardless of race colour or creed..........conservation of the herd is all our concern.

Finger pointing at one group helps no one, second hand finger pointing or directing the possible loss at "locals" is ******* tactics at best to fester hate.

I am not sure that the days of Community Hunting are still with us, say to help the less fortunate families through lack of employment or under employment to help them make it through a hard winter lets say.

I think there are still Hunters for the hungry or food banks that take part in this noble cause. But it is not what the group I mentioned was doing, slaughter comes to mind. Now the year after that other hunters go to that spot and for seven years they see few if any moose............then the fingers start pointing. Sound like one of those vicious cycles we have in so many parts of society.

If the population is on the decline then it is for many reasons like poaching, bad counts, hard winters, bear population, over hunting, brain worm from deer and lack of enforcement and research. Many factors we can do something about instead of spinning our wheels pointing fingers.

Bob


----------



## ontario moose

*staying out..*

Genesis.. i was just referring only to the 5 tags to 8 guys response(something like that).. the rest I'm staying out of.. I can't comment I've seen nothing that was described, not even remotely.. I've only hunted birds for the last 9 years.. during moose hunting season though.. what seems something to one person could be something to somebody else..

my biggest pet peeve though is the season being to long.. if they would shorten it would solve some problems. may create others..my 2 cents.. 

I hunted with my friend in Temiskaming Quebec and it was 2 weeks with a bow, 1 week off, 2 weeks with a gun and that was it.. you can rent land that would give you 2 miles by 2 miles that nobody could put up a tree stand or build a camp.. seemed to work.. 2 guys to a tag, alternate years with bulls and cows.. not sure if that still works

Gilles


----------



## cc46

hey, big CONGRATS to all, those are great animals! and good eating this winter....

..a small moose story..., I was 11, my pepare, woke me at 5 am and in broken english/french told me to stay in bed and don't leave the house, he was going down to mileage 33, the CPR maintainer had knocked on the door and told him there was a moose killed by a train outside of Pog, so he gathered a pack, knives, hatchet and saw and headed out...by mid morning my pepare was back with about 60 pounds of meat, we ate like kings for a month, sharing with a few friends...the rest fed the wolves beside the tracks.......

to me if you kill it eat it, if it gets killed then harvest it, if it's too much share it. 

and if you can't eat it let it go!


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Gilles, I apologise for the rant but I always hope that this site and other like it bring resolves to issue not create them.

I would go a step further,

I would drop the gun bear season during the three week Bow Only season for safety as well as ability for bow hunters to be in full camo to take a bear. Stalking a bear requires it and I should not be chained to a tree stand when others with guns can stalk with an atv/utv and use a tree stand. Right now most gun guys are out of the field by then anyway.

I would bring back the Spring Bear Hunt. 

There should also be Bow Only areas set aside to level the field. Where I hunt has 15 Bull/Bow tags and 300 Bull/Gun tags. The area next to it has 3000 Bull/Gun Tags and 300 Bull Archery Tags. Why not make the first area a Bow only area with 315 Bull archery tags and the second area a 3300 Bull/Gun area.

I now see where some areas are introducing BP seasons 2 weeks and alternate Archery 2 weeks. It takes a lot of work to set up an area to deer hunt with a bow. A week of muzzle blasts kills all that hard work.

BP is precussion cap and flint. Inlines are in effect a carbine short distance rifle...............rifle season is where they belong. Remember keep your powder dry?

I hear what you are saying to shorten the season on rifle moose but I believe statistics would show most moose are downed in the first 3 weeks of the season and I would also put forward most of the local residents tend to stay out of the woods during the "Big Bang" weeks and take their moose or community moose after that which would be in much smaller numbers. Also I would think Outfitters need the flexibility to option past the "Big Bang" for more personalized hunts without all the preasure.

Just an aside, we should start a How can we fix the issues with our seasons and regulation to help post as this was 2009 how was your moose hunt Thread. Just a thought.

IMHO

Bob


----------



## ontario moose

*good points*

Bob, you seem to know a lot more that I do.. I'll stick to grouse hunting then, something I do best at.. I had another great year this year.. first year I don't use my bow much , I got an air rifle and had good success and loads of fun knocking them down with.. rain or shine, snow I went out, and the birds seem to come out and greet me too..

We are hosting a huge indoor tournament in Feb at Shooter's Choice "The Bow Shop", to raise money for breast cancer.. if you can make it, it would be nice.. there will be something here on AT inviting everybody

Gilles


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Gilles, I will see if we can put together a good group to come up and participate and we will post it on the New Essex County United Archers Forum on the gestogamegetters.com site.

I know George very well. He is the best of the best people I have meet through archery...........Tell him Bob Beneteau says Hi and we will see him at ATA I hope. I will bring my new toy also to your shoot.

Grouse, we took 22 with an air rifle this year..............sling shot guys got zero. Ruffys and Sprucys, a stew of tastes.:darkbeer:

Take Care

Bob


----------



## OneidaStealth

Bob you are in trouble I did so take grouse with the slingshot this year (when i wasn't busy keep the axe & chainsaw away from you twinkle toes...or is that wrinkle toes )


----------

